
Adderall risks: much more than you wanted to know - balfirevic
http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/12/28/adderall-risks-much-more-than-you-wanted-to-know/
======
joewee
Must have been written on Adderall it’s 20 pages long...no tldr at the top
unfortunately

~~~
danso
The tl;dr is that the state of research on Adderall/Ritalin effects is
"overall terrible" but risks seem to be low, with a possible increased rate in
Parkinson's being the most troubling long-term effect.

The last graf seems to contain the gist of things:

> _Despite all this, I compare these risks to the risks of eating one extra
> strip of bacon per day and decide that overall this is not enough for me to
> stop prescribing stimulants to patients who I think might benefit from them.
> These are about the standard level of side effects for a powerful medication
> and I think there’s a major role for these in ADHD treatment as long as
> patients are well-informed about the risks they’re taking._

~~~
balfirevic
Another takeaway:

> _But “ability to concentrate” is a normally distributed trait, like IQ. We
> draw a line at some point on the far left of the bell curve and tell the
> people on the far side that they’ve “got” “the disease” of “ADHD”._

~~~
perl4ever
Is it called a disease, or a disability? Since IQ is mentioned, it was my
understanding that one speaks of "intellectual disability" when someone has
difficulty living independently due to impaired intelligence. They don't have
a "disease".

------
rkwasny
Could someone please sum it up in a few sentences?

It requires adderall to process :)

